
India's currency purge leaves millions broke - DiabloD3
http://www.dw.com/en/indias-currency-purge-leaves-millions-broke/a-36368221
======
dang
You posted dozens of stories about this all at once. That's an egregious and
annoying violation of the HN guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Please don't do anything like this again.

